# Showcase dummy: came from a htc hero



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

I am not new to flashing roms it was just allot easier on my htc hero can someone walk me through getting odin3 so I can backup and start flashing new roms please


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/3pqouqt


----------



## djsp00kyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> I am not new to flashing roms it was just allot easier on my htc hero can someone walk me through getting odin3 so I can backup and start flashing new roms please


I was in the same boat as you a few months back. I would read up first before trying to flash a rom but you need to use odin to flash CWM recovery on your phone, which is way different than how its done on the hero. What kind of rom are you looking at flashing? Are you staying with 2.2 TW (touchwiz) based rom or are you looking for something more familiar like a 2.3.x MTD rom (CM7,MIUI etc.) ? I can help you out a little as long as I know what you are wanting to do rom wise.


----------



## Tyler1234567 (Aug 2, 2011)

You need Samsung drivers heres a link. http://db.tt/Ldd5qxJ
Youll also need odin http://db.tt/RN6F1ri
And youll need a recovery http://db.tt/OBY8zxd
You could use that one if you want to go to a MTD ROM which is what cm7 and miui are.
And you can download and install a rom of your liking. 
Those are the tools but I don't have the time to explain how to do it, its hard to brick this phone though, but I guess one tip I could give you is ALWAYS USE PDA SECTION IN ODIN.....NEVER USE PHONE BUTTON IN ODIN.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

I want to to get the mtd 2.3.5 that baked has its green for cs do I just down load your link for odin to my laptop and then hook my phone up? And go from there?


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Its the heinz 57 rom I believe


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yea and I do have the drivers cause I had to use the super one click


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

And I have the rom and gapps for it saved to my sd when I do the odin do I dl cwm or does it come with it


----------



## djsp00kyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> And I have the rom and gapps for it saved to my sd when I do the odin do I dl cwm or does it come with it


Use the link above from Tyler. The third one down is CWM4 the file should read CWM4_fixed_for_cm7.tar and should be flashed to your phone using ODIN. Just open ODIN click PDA and choose the CWM4 tar file then plug your phone up in download mode and you should see a yellow block with com in it on ODIN if done correctly. Then hit start and let it cycle through and you should now have CWM installed on reboot. From here you should know what to do as far as flashing in CWM. (BTW to put your phone into download mode turn your phone off, hold the down volume button and plug in the USB while still holding the volume button. If you see a big yellow triangle then you are now in download mode, if not pull the battery and start all over again) Hope this helps a little. And I am not sure if it is fixed yet but after you flash any of the gingerbread roms out right now DO NOT TOUCH THE NETWORK SETTINGS! It will be set to home only and do not touch it as we are stuck with no roaming with Cell South at the moment with these roms. I am back on the good ole Heinze57 2.2 rom because everything on it works from roaming to mms. Just giving you a heads up.

EDIT: I just saw the EH09 TW based GB rom from Phidelt and this would probably be the rom to try out first IMHO. I will be flashing it when i get back home tonight.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

ThNk you so much for helping me understand trying it now


----------



## djsp00kyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> ThNk you so much for helping me understand trying it now


No problem. I needed help the first time that I tried it (thank you Phidelt82). I know what it is like coming from a Hero to the Showcase, let me know if you need any more help and how everything goes.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

i do have one more question i downloaded odin and the cwm4 but when i clicked the pit button i did not see the cwm4 did i do something wrong?


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

ok tried it out i found the pit file and i went into download mode and i clicked pda and when i hit start it says
all threads completed. succeed 0/failed 0 and when i rebooted it does not have cwm


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

need help fast dont know what i did wrong but i am stuck in loop at reboot tried redoing odin didnt fix anybody please


----------



## djsp00kyk (Aug 27, 2011)

Eldenmisty said:


> need help fast dont know what i did wrong but i am stuck in loop at reboot tried redoing odin didnt fix anybody please


You should not have done a pit file for just a recovery flash, just the tar file in pda. My suggestion is to odin back to stock EE25 as it explains here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=791 . Then after that flash just the tar file for CWM4 in odin.


----------



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

Got it working with Heinz 57. Pretty sweet rom. Anyone know of anymore roms. For showcase through cwm4?


----------

